# Another Outback Leaking!!!



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Had it home four days now. For the past two days it has rained on and off, and pretty hard at times here in the Seattle area.

I was out playing with the hitch tonight. Camper was sitting level in the drive since Sunday. When I went to hook up I lowered the rig to hitch level. Sure enough, out pours water from the center cut out for the king pin. Whaaaatttt??? A good 3/4 gallon dumped into the bed of my truck.

Continued to hook it up, and it's still out there dripping from the front left corner.
Coming from between the nose and inside wall for sure. Small (didn't notice at first) puddle on the left side night stand right in the corner too.

Being the inquisitive guy that I am I am up on the roof with the work light. All looks good, with the exception of one small area. There seems to be a very small gap in the caulking/sealant on each side of the nose, basically where the roofing material meets the fiberglass... directly above (on top) of the area where the exterior side trim starts the downslope on the nose. (both sides)

It isn't a very big area, and I didn't catch it at the PDI. I can see how water could run down the slope and "pool" in this area. Any gap and it would soak in for sure.

This is the only area I see that it could possible be coming from.

*IF YOU HAVE A FIVER, CHECK THIS AREA*!

So, do I just fix it myself? Call the dealer and report it? Dealer is about 30 miles away.

I am a general contractor, and fix leaks/water damage all the time. Not a big deal for me, but geez... over the past few days I have read a few posts of leaking Outbacks. Imagine what happens in that dark space between the walls when they retain water


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

let the dealer know about it now. tell them it,s leaking but you're not sure from where. if they are good with leaks, they should find the area that is suspect to you.

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WAcamper,

I'd let the dealer do it.....doint it yourself would probably void the waranty.

That's my two cents, anyway.

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good advice! Would hate to void the warranty in case it's some bigger issue.
Thanks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Check with your dealer but I don't think adding roof sealant will void the warranty. It needs to be checked at least twice a year and touched up if necessary and that probably won't be covered under warranty.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep an eye on those trailers! Anything can happen.

Good luck.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

ALL FIXED!!

Took it into the dealer today. (Tacoma RV) They spent about a half hour fixing the leak. I was in and out of there and they were great! Leak was the small missing caulking as suspected.

Good thing is now there is a warranty claim record, so if there ever was a future problem (let's hope not) it's documented.

Well, at least I got to do another shake down cruise and test out the hitch adjustments before the maiden voyage this weekend


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that i got fixed up for you. Have a great time this weekend and be prepared for all the stares it'll get from all of the passer-byer's!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good to hear. Keep a close eye on it to make sure that was it. I had some leaks fixed...and re-fixed, and fixed again. They got it right in the end.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The folks at TacomaRV are pretty good. I've had no complaints with their work so far. They did a great job of putting the finishing touches on our camper before we picked it up.

Man, it's been a year since we got it!

Only one warantee item in the whole year even though we went over it carefully after our 14 day road trip.

BBB


----------

